# Wightlink Victoria of Wight tow from Turkey



## albertd

I have been following the progress of the tug Amber II which it is towing Wightlink's new ferry Victoria of Wight to Portsmouth.

Earlier this afternoon, just SE of Sicily I noticed that it had deviated from its west heading almost north. It has continued on that heading (approx 340) since then.

I am wondering the reason. Have they encountered some refugees and taking them to safety perhaps?

See this link to Marine Traffic (select Past Track).


----------



## Mad Landsman

Slowed right down just before the turn but does not seem to have stopped, then picked up speed at a couple of knots less then voyage speed - Maybe has a 'technical' problem.


----------



## albertd

Yes, that is certainly another possibility. We may, or may not, find out. Interesting though.


----------



## Dickyboy

I've also been tracking her. Perhaps it's just for bunkers.


----------



## George.GM

Why is she being towed ? Don't they know the way ? It's quite easy.
Leave Cyprus to starboard, Malta to port, bear starboard just past Gib and
starboard again at Finisterre then sharp left at the Nab.
Doesn't auger well for finding her way from Pompey to Fishborne


----------



## Dickyboy

Victoria of Wight


----------



## albertd

George.GM said:


> Why is she being towed ? Don't they know the way ? It's quite easy.
> Leave Cyprus to starboard, Malta to port, bear starboard just past Gib and
> starboard again at Finisterre then sharp left at the Nab.
> Doesn't auger well for finding her way from Pompey to Fishborne


Strange thoughts there! Started nowhere near Cyprus and if she did a sharp left at the Nab, she would miss Portsmouth completely.

Seems to be following the coast towards Catania.


----------



## albertd

By this morning, they are well north of Catania, heading on towards Messina. Very strange.

Still showing Pompey as the destination.


----------



## albertd

Apparently the reason for using the tow is that the ferry has no sleeping accommodation for a crew to use during the delivery voyage. I would also imagine that it will reduce wear and tear on the new ship before arrival at Portsmouth.


----------



## George.GM

Correct mine Albert. Leave Crete to port not Cyprus. Then on to the Nab where
she will pick up the Pompey pilot who knows the way.
And surely the cost of the tow could be saved by the crew "hard lying" for a few days !
But then Wightlink are rolling in it !


----------



## albertd

Curiouser and curiouser! 

An hour ago she turned south again, having nearly reached the Straits of Messina, but still fairly slow at about 5 kts instead of the 7 she was doing yesterday morning before deviating.

Could be a technical problem. The weather in the area looks OK, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Here's a thought - Maybe someone at Messina is in the market to buy a new ferry. 
A sales demo opportunity presented itself and the builders asked for it to go up and 'have a look' at how it handles whirlpools etc.


----------



## James_C

The other thing to consider regarding the tow is that she may not meet MCA requirements with regard to structure/stability/LSA etc for even a delivery voyage through international waters, hence she may only be issued a certificate of fitness for towing.


----------



## albertd

Still trundling up and down the east coast of Sicily!


----------



## Ron Stringer

Maybe the builders are waiting for payment before handing over the vessel. (Jester)


----------



## albertd

I understand that the reason for the delay is difficult weather in the western Med exceeding a wave height restriction.

Edit three hours later: It look as if they may be on their way at last. They have turned south earlier than before and picked up speed to about 7 knots.


----------



## neilbernard

I can't access SN like I used to-I can't even access The pix I uploaded.
What's happened and how do I get back please?
I really miss it 
cheers, Neilbernard


----------



## Mad Landsman

neilbernard said:


> I can't access SN like I used to-I can't even access The pix I uploaded.
> What's happened and how do I get back please?
> I really miss it
> cheers, Neilbernard


Lots of threads on the subject if you have a look around on the subject of 'gallery' - It, and the directory, have been lost by the site owners. 
I hope you still have you own pictures because you have no chance of finding them here.

Sorry to be the bearer if bad news(Smoke)


----------



## albertd

To return to the subject of Amber II and Victoria of Wight. Following the delay off the coast of Sicily, they have now been underway again for several days and are off the coast of Algeria.

When they get to the Isle of Wight, I wonder if they will take the shorter route via The Needles rather than all the way round via The Nab. The draughts of the two vessels suggests it is possible.


----------



## Stevie B

They will go via the Nab otherwise they would have to take a Southampton pilot at the East Lepe then take a Portsmouth pilot around the North Sturbridge. Via the Nab it’ll just be the Pompey pilot.


----------



## albertd

OK, thanks.


----------



## Stevie B

She’s just passed Gibraltar


----------



## albertd

Thanks Stevie. Yes, and now SW of Portugal. Still sending an ETA Pompey of 6 August (5 days from now) on the AIS. I can't imagine that is now very realistic after the delay, but we will see.


----------



## Stevie B

Rumour has it that the tow will end at St Helens anchorage then local tugs will take over and move her to the hulk moorings.


----------



## albertd

Stevie B said:


> Rumour has it that the tow will end at St Helens anchorage then local tugs will take over and move her to the hulk moorings.


That sounds pretty logical. After all, the local tug crews will be familiar with any peculiarities of the tides etc.


----------



## albertd

I see they have diverted inshore again close to Lagos in Portugal.


----------



## Stevie B

Yes, also the Amber would be too big to assist with the berthing.


----------



## breezer10

Turned around now and going back .still 9 days to go


----------



## albertd

breezer10 said:


> Turned around now and going back .still 9 days to go


Out of interest, where did you get 9 days from? The AIS is still saying 6 Aug into Pompey.


----------



## breezer10

Got that wrong it says 6.8 days


----------



## breezer10

I would of thought about the 9 August as there has been about 3 days delay so far


----------



## albertd

Interesting. On Marine Traffic it says


> GB PME
> 
> ETA : 2018-08-06 09:00 LT (UTC +1)


----------



## vectiscol

As King of the Isle of Wight, I think I'll slap a 25% import tax on the new ferry.


----------



## albertd

vectiscol said:


> As King of the Isle of Wight, I think I'll slap a 25% import tax on the new ferry.


Hee Hee! Do you think Queen Victoria will allow you to do that?


----------



## Dickyboy

Must be a bit sticky on Amber II. Temp's expected to be around 46c, especially in the Pit. I wonder if that's why she slowed down off Sicily for a couple of days and also the last couple of days off the S Portuguese coast. Wouldn't have been much point in standing under a blower would there


----------



## breezer10

I reckon next thurs / fri into Portsmouth


----------



## Dickyboy

Currently making 5.7 knots


----------



## Dickyboy

About 10 minutes ago. Making 6.8 Knots.


----------



## vectiscol

[quote=albertd;2933811]Hee Hee! Do you think Queen Victoria will allow you to do that? [/quote]

She would be amused!


----------



## albertd

I see the ETA on AIS has finally been amended to reflect the delays. Now showing 0900BST on the 9th (Thursday).


----------



## Dickyboy

About 20 minutes ago.


----------



## albertd

Now well into Biscay on direct track for Ushant.


----------



## Dickyboy

Making 6.1 knots.


----------



## breezer10

Entering English Channel now so will be here by fri early hours


----------



## Dickyboy

Not been on the AIS for the last couple of days


----------



## breezer10

Here she is


----------



## albertd

Yes, just passed south of Plymouth at about 7 kts.


----------



## Dickyboy

About 5 minutes ago. Camera time is GMT (Y)


----------



## Dickyboy

Victoria of Wight, towed by Amber II off the South Coast of the Isle of Wight about 25 minutes ago. Nearly home (==D)


----------



## Dickyboy

Victoria of Wight is currently SE of Ventnor, and heading slowly in a SW direction. Loitering with intent I suppose....


----------



## breezer10

Supposed to be tomorrow.she is at anchor off Ventnor I think


----------



## albertd

The AIS is still saying today. However, there is nothing on the movements page for QHM to confirm that, so maybe tomorrow it will be.


----------



## breezer10

https://iwradio.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/sites/3/2018/08/Fullscreen-capture-09082018-082318.jpg .says 11 15 fri on here https://iwradio.co.uk/2018/08/09/wightlinks-victoria-of-wight-arrives-off-the-island/ try this one lol its got the video.


----------



## Dickyboy

Currently of Swanage awaiting free pratique.


----------



## albertd

Yes, QHM are now showing them in at 1100 tomorrow.


----------



## Dickyboy

albertd said:


> Yes, QHM are now showing them in at 1100 tomorrow.


I expect local tugs will bring her in. I understand she'll be berthed on the Wightlink Hulk initially.


----------



## albertd

Could be. The QHM page for tomorrow doesn't make it clear to me.

Edit: Yes, I see that Guardsman and Warrior are local tugs currently tied up close to PIP.


----------



## Dickyboy

1100
mv victoria of wight/ ttbc tug amber ii
osb 
wl moorings 
p & ta
guardsman, warrior pip pilot


----------



## breezer10

https://www.islandecho.co.uk/wightlinks-new-30million-ferry-to-arrive-in-the-solent-on-friday/ Timetable is on here


----------



## Dickyboy

Amber II & Victoria of Wight making the final approach to the Nab Tower then Portsmouth at around 11 hrs.


----------



## albertd

Victoria of Wight is now showing on AIS. First time I have seen that since the sea trials in Turkey.


----------



## Dickyboy

Yeah, I noticed that. I see she's turned and heading SE. Heavy weather in the harbour mouth at the mo, heavy rain & high winds. Can be seen here... http://www.camsecure.co.uk/portsmouth_harbour_webcam.html


----------



## albertd

Nicely visible here, though a bit murky. 
https://isleofwightwebcams.co.uk/appley-beach/

Edit: Make that "very murky"!


----------



## Dickyboy

albertd said:


> Nicely visible here, though a bit murky.
> https://isleofwightwebcams.co.uk/appley-beach/
> 
> Edit: Make that "very murky"!


The Ryde camera is better quality, but much further away. Looks like she's made her move now, and is heading in.


----------



## Dickyboy

Nearly made it to her new home, just a mile or so to go


----------



## albertd

Oh dear! Even the view on the harbour mouth camera is getting a bit obscured by the weather.


----------



## Dickyboy

The first of thousands of passages through the harbour mouth. Rotten picture I'm afraid.


----------



## Dickyboy

Amber II. Must have been on the edge weatherwise for bringing her in. Very windy and wet.


----------



## albertd

I don't think it was too windy. Sure, the flag was billowing well, but the hovercraft are still running. I snapped a few photos as well, though much like yours. Once the weather clears a bit, she should be fairly clear on the Gosport ferry terminal camera.


----------



## breezer10




----------



## breezer10




----------



## breezer10

They are not good as a blob of rain appeared at wrong moment


----------



## albertd

breezer10 said:


> They are not good as a blob of rain appeared at wrong moment


Yes, it was very inconsiderate of that blob.


----------



## Dickyboy

albertd said:


> I don't think it was too windy. Sure, the flag was billowing well, but the hovercraft are still running. I snapped a few photos as well, though much like yours. Once the weather clears a bit, she should be fairly clear on the Gosport ferry terminal camera.


It was the wind I was thinking of, she has a lot of top hamper, and shallow draught, and the harbour mouth can act like a funnel. Especially from the SE, which fortunately wasn't the wind direction at the time. She did stand off for an half an hour or so before she committed to the move. I wouldn't have liked to have seen her do a Vanguard (Jester)


----------



## Dickyboy

H M S Vanguard.


----------



## Bob S

Yes, very wet & windy.
I'll post a few more later


----------



## Dickyboy

Amber II is on her way to Rotterdam now. Just passed the Nab Tower. Thank you Amber II for your entertainment, and goodbye


----------



## Stevie B

Just heard, she has had an issue regarding over filling/splitting a tank, service cancelled over the weekend, got to dry dock, possibly Falmouth


----------



## albertd

Victoria of Wight seems now to be in regular passenger service, following naming ceremony in Fishbourne on Thursday.


----------

